# how to get my parents permanently to Australia? could any one help me?



## beshoy_82 (Jun 29, 2009)

I have a permanent residence in Australia and the next month my younger brother is going to apply for a GSM application, i want to know if it is poissible to include my parents as dependent migrants in my brother"s application knowing that my father is 65 years old and is retired but my mother is 59 years old and is still working? and if this is applicable what would be the documents required by the DIAC for my parents? and if not i want to know how to get my parents to join us in Australia as they have no other children other than me and my brother?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi beshoy_82, 

Welcome to the forum.

Have you been through the parent visas on the DIAC website? 

If your mother is still working that doesn't sound like she's dependent but I'm not an agent. 

There are parent visas but it seems to take at about 3 years to get them here and that's on the contributory visa. 

Have you had a chat with an agent? SOMV is an agent and regularly posts on this forum - you can contact her through her signature. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

if u can prove your parents are dependents, ur brother can add them in his application, else u will have to wait for your mom to retire and then apply but parent visa takes time, i think the waiting period is about 7-8 yrs and for contributory parent visa its about 3 years as karen said.


----------



## mrmsml (May 28, 2009)

Adding to these the fees for dependents parents are very high. 



anj1976 said:


> if u can prove your parents are dependents, ur brother can add them in his application, else u will have to wait for your mom to retire and then apply but parent visa takes time, i think the waiting period is about 7-8 yrs and for contributory parent visa its about 3 years as karen said.


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> if u can prove your parents are dependents, ur brother can add them in his application, else u will have to wait for your mom to retire and then apply but parent visa takes time, i think the waiting period is about 7-8 yrs and for contributory parent visa its about 3 years as karen said.


Hi anj..

I dont know why there is too much time for the parents visa.. as they are one of your dependents. I intend to apply for parents as well but an year after getting PR.

I have few questions just for the knowledge as I have not applied yet. So please bear with me as I used to planning ahead 

Let me first explain you my status first. Im single 26 years old man living with my 4 brothers and parents. 2 bros are younger than me who are full time student but over 18 years of age. my 2 bros are elder and are married. we all live together. My father does work but mother is a housewife. 

now questions


if there is any other visa that let my parents come to stay with my in AUS for 3 months or so ?
.. and if there is such visa then how long i have to wait before i can apply for it? or I can apply as soon as i reach AUS?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

There are tourist visas that last for 3 months or more for visits....

Visa Options - Tourists - Visitors - Visas & Immigration

Regards,
Karen


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Faraz:

Visitor visas would be best if you want your parents over for visits. They mainly have two requirements:

1. Health check done in PK
2. Medical Insurance requirement (for a couple this works out $1400-$2000 on regular cover for 6 months, less for 3 months, more for 12 months). This is purchased before your parents arrive in AU and you can specify the start date (i.e. the date they arrive on their flight). This covers them medically while they are in Australia. This requirement also depends on the age of the parent, so if one is age 70 or above then it is definitely required.

The visitor visas to look at are: 676 and 679. You can apply as soon as you are resident in AU. 



farazfaheem said:


> Hi anj..
> 
> I dont know why there is too much time for the parents visa.. as they are one of your dependents. I intend to apply for parents as well but an year after getting PR.
> 
> ...


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Hi Faraz:
> 
> Visitor visas would be best if you want your parents over for visits. They mainly have two requirements:
> 
> ...




Thanks guys... specially Amaslam.. this is informative starting point for me...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Faraz

I apologise for late reply but I see karen and amaslam replied to your query 
the reason they take so long for permanent resident visas for parents is the medical cost that the govt will have to incur need be. if they do not charge so much or take this long, can you imagine how many people will call their parents there..

visitors visa is a good option if u want them over for 6 months and i think it can be further extended to a year.


----------



## M Sethi (Dec 22, 2015)

*How to call my parents permanently to Australia?*

Dear All,

I am already in a process to immigrate to Australia at 189 i.e Permanent Residence (PR) Visa.
My 50% work is already completed. I shall be in AUS in next 6 months.

Now, There are 7 family members in my family & they all live in India:-

Myself (34)
My wife (31)
My Son (3)
My Father (64)
My Mother (60)
Sister 1 (24 Unmarried) 
Sister 2 (31 Married)

Except my married sister rest all are dependent on me.

Initially my Agent told me that, As I am the only earning source of the family & rest are dependent. I can easily call my parent permanently to AUS after 2 years.

And now he is confusing me.

According to Australian Immigration Rules:- 
A person can call his parents permanently to AUS only if 50% of his siblings are living in AUS. (i.e Balance of Family Test) 

In my case I have 2 sisters one unmarried & other married (Both lives in India). 

Looking at my family details & 50% siblings rules in Australia. 

I request if anyone could help me out & guide me on how to call parents to AUS on permanent basis in my case.

Waiting for a favorable reply.

Regards
M Sethi
8975767896


----------



## jpss (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi Sethi,

Yes, what your Agent said is true. Follow this link to know precisely about one of a parent visa type.

Go to...
1. website "Department of Immigration and Border Protection"
2. search "Contributory parent visa (subclass 143)" and open the first link
3. then navigate to applicants-> Balance-of-family test

Thats it, you will get all the information over there in detail.


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

M Sethi said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am already in a process to immigrate to Australia at 189 i.e Permanent Residence (PR) Visa.
> My 50% work is already completed. I shall be in AUS in next 6 months.
> ...


Subject to Regulation 1.12 of the Migration Regulations 1994 a dependent relative cannot be included as a secondary applicant for a subclass 189 visa if they have a spouse or a de facto partner. 

for plain words translation please read following link: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Incl

For balance of family test see: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Brin/Pare/balance-of-family-test - this would be applicable for parent visa applications.

If you are using an Agent please ensure the agent is registered with MARA. Every agent must have their individual MARN.


----------



## M Sethi (Dec 22, 2015)

*Thanks*



jpss said:


> Hi Sethi,
> 
> Yes, what your Agent said is true. Follow this link to know precisely about one of a parent visa type.
> 
> ...


Thanks you so much!!!


----------



## M Sethi (Dec 22, 2015)

Aus_NZ_Expat said:


> Subject to Regulation 1.12 of the Migration Regulations 1994 a dependent relative cannot be included as a secondary applicant for a subclass 189 visa if they have a spouse or a de facto partner.
> 
> for plain words translation please read following link:
> 
> ...


I am highly obliged to you for this fruitful information.

Pls stay in touch......

Thanks a lot!!!


----------

